
What makes it to the front page of Reddit - ergest
https://blog.datastories.com/blog/reddit-front-page
======
ergest
Data stories analyzed 4 million data points from the front page or Reddit to
figure out what features of articles increase their likelihood of showing up
on the Reddit front page. A very interesting application of machine learning
algorithms, though they don't get into the details of what ML tools/algorithms
they used.

